# Questions to ask the References of a Breeder



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

A number of sources, including this forum, provide a list of questions to ask prospective breeders. But what questions should I ask the references a breeder provides? I have not found any lists of questions for references. So I'm looking for some suggestions. Specifically for these three categories:

Previous customers
The breeder's vet
Trainers that have worked with dogs from the breeder

I obviously want to ask more than "are you happy with the dog you received" and "Is she/he a good breeder". 

Thanks


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd be asking how the temperaments of the dogs are, any health troubles they've seen (NOT injuries, actual health issues), etc.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask previous customers if they would go back to said breeder for another dog, and why or why not.
I would ask the trainers to explain what the dogs they have worked with are like, and how trainable they have been.
I would ask the vet what kind of condition the dogs are in when the breeder brings them for vet work.


----------



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Xeph and 3Lab. They are helpful.


----------



## DaneCrazzzy (Jan 24, 2013)

dilbert said:


> A number of sources, including this forum, provide a list of questions to ask prospective breeders. But what questions should I ask the references a breeder provides? I have not found any lists of questions for references. So I'm looking for some suggestions. Specifically for these three categories:
> 
> Previous customers
> The breeder's vet
> ...


These are just some of the questions that I came up with and will be asking when in search for a new puppy.

1.	What has been your favorite part while working with your breeder?

2.	Did your breeder provide a written bill of sale detailing responsibilities for the buyer and the seller along with AKC registration at the time of your puppy purchase/delivery? 

3.	Did your breeder provide you with information about socialization, exercise, training, feeding, immunizations, proper veterinary care, and responsible dog ownership?

4.	Did the breeder provide a puppy that was a good match for you and your family?

5.	Were there any unexpected problems with your puppy?

6.	What is the temperament of your puppy that you purchased?

7.	Have you had any health issues with your puppy?

8.	Was your breeder proactive and willing to help you out during the puppy stage and are they in contact with you at present day?

9.	Did your breeder provide you with all genetic screening results when requested? 

10.	Did your breeder provide you with their local Vet contact information?

11.	Did your breeder provide you with a health guarantee on your puppy? And what kind?

12.	Is there anything you wish to disclose that I should be aware of about your breeder?

13.	Would you purchase another puppy from your breeder?

14.	Would you recommend this breeder to your friends and family?

15.	In ONE word, please describe your overall experience with your breeder.


----------

